
Fast tracking the global adoption of electric vehicles to save our planet - h_amg
https://maoev.activium.app/
======
h_amg
Hi everyone,

I'm Husam from Maoev, there is approx. 1 billion fossil fuel cars running on
our planet. We are trying to help accelerate the transition to electric
vehicle by making long range practical EVs accessible to more people.

Building electric cars alone will not reduce our transportation emissions fast
enough. We are building Maoev to make it practical and cost effective for
fossil fuel car owners to switch to electric cars.

You can email me at: husam[at]activium[dot]com if you have any questions.

